# Steel vs Poly spreaders



## Nickymaggs (Dec 15, 2010)

Whats your thoughts on the Buyers Salt Dogg spreader. I ran steel for years Warren, Airflow ext. Good products just high maintenance. Wondering how many people are changing over?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Everybody is going to Poly/Electric spreaders.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just added a poly elec this year...really like the multiple ways to control the salt flow compared to my gas.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

The only steel spreader that I would continue to buy would be an electric stainless steel spreader....


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We got our first poly/electric(saltdogg) this year and will be switching over the other gas spreaders to the same. I enjoy flipping a switch and not worrying about all that's involved with the gas powered units.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Figured I'd try the salt dogg poly/electric this year and loved it (only used it once) and I think the customers will like the electric vs gas at 3am. The only thing I HATE is their cheap plastic dust covers for the connectors and I cant find anything to replace them. Buyers was no help and never heard the complaint before, despite many posts on it.
Anyone know a remedy I'd be grateful.


----------



## plowsmart (Oct 15, 2011)

*More Information on Poly*

Here ia a great look at fishers.
check this out has video and manual all in one
pricey but worth it

http://www.zequip.com/ecatfisher/POLYCASTEROWNERS/

ussmileyflag


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

*Love Poly Hoppers*

I think poly/electric is the way to go.However their are problems with both the Fisher and Western Poly Hoppers you should be aware of.First of all the products do not have an inverted V inside the unit.Sooner or later you will have a bridging problem.Not if, but when! Second their is an issue of an even spreading pattern when using road salt.Now the thing that gets me the most is the height.This unit is way to tall and top heavy. The vid shows you a ford truck spreading salt or calcium product.If that unit was loaded like most of us do that would be around 3300 lbs in the rear of that truck with 1.5 yards of material.That truck is not even squating.You will need an air lift rear suspension.I have one and could not operate without it. What these companies need to do is talk more often to guys like you and I to find out what we want.The problem is that even though there are great spreaders out there I think there is room for improvement with the poly-electric combo.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is a video of mine. and a pic with it loaded.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

Nickymaggs;1364804 said:


> Whats your thoughts on the Buyers Salt Dogg spreader. I ran steel for years Warren, Airflow ext. Good products just high maintenance. Wondering how many people are changing over?


i have allways had the under tailgate spreader(last 5 years) sold the dump truck and bought the saltdogg 2 yarder....best thing i have ever done...works great, does not drain the battery, way better spread pattern so i used less salt than with the under tailgate....


----------



## Nickymaggs (Dec 15, 2010)

I have looked at all the other poly spreaders on the market. Western, Snow ex, Meyers. I remember getting a buyers poly unit in. I took one look at it and said what the hell is this thing looks like a piece of junk. Boy was I wrong. So simple to use and maintain. I recomend them to everyone I can. I do agree there is always room for inprovement.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I have had the western tornado for 2 years now. The biggest problem I have had with the unit is the spinner motor. I have been through about 6 spinner motors since it was new. It's so bad that I keep a spare in the truck. Western finally gave me a whole new spinner assembly and so far so good. I haven't had a chance to use yet this year so I don't know if the spinner motor will make it through this season. I have probably spread about 150-200 tons through the unit. I like the top lids, although sometimes they will fly open when driving on a windy day. I did put an inverted V in mine after the first time I used it due to too much weight on the conveyer and the conveyer motor stopping. I also took the rubber spinner off and balanced it because it made the whole truck shake before (now it is smooth). I like how much control I have over salt spread and the amount of salt. If I didn't have so many problems with the spinner motor I would sing its praises but due to the spinner motor breaking so many times I would be leery of buying another. I have lost thousands or $$$ because of the spinner motor breaking


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I have this spreader on a 2002 2500hd 4x4 and I did add air bags to help. Made a world of difference.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The best poly spreader IMO is the new AirFlow. I'm a stainless man myself, but I think that Airflow's new poly/stainless one is one of the best on the market right now as far as poly is concerned.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The poly saltdogg 2 yarders are great. As is the snowex 8500 v maxxs. Big price difference between the two also.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Aslo running salt dogg's without issues. Have seen the Airflow's and must say they look good for sure!


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Switch to poly*

We switched to SnowEx poly spreaders seven years ago and never looked back. We rune seven of their spreaders and they are awesome. We've had very good luck out of them. Out of all the spreaders we run, the only issue we had over seven years is one vibrator and one control box. Other than that, NO ISSUES! They are not the least expensive to buy, but they are very profitable to use.

Good luck with your decision.


----------

